# 2015 Diesel intake manifold cleaning.....anyone done a DIY ?



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all....

Just returned from the dealer and got a new intake manifold installed on my 2015 Cruze Diesel....Diagnosed with CEL and bad EGR clogged up.

The dealer said they normally can spray a fluid into it to clean it every 20k......has anyone ever done this ? does anyone have a brand that works ?

Can I simply remove the intake manifold and clean it by hand ? it was badly carboned up.

thanks all.


----------



## KingWarren2 (Dec 2, 2017)

You need to take off the intake manifold and clean it up, this will be PCV and EGR gunk, be ready for a challenge.

Then you need(and should) take out your intercooler and piping and clean all that as well, this will be PCV contamination.

And then consider a catch can and EGR delete.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

charleygee said:


> Hello all....
> 
> Just returned from the dealer and got a new intake manifold installed on my 2015 Cruze Diesel....Diagnosed with CEL and bad EGR clogged up.
> 
> ...


I’ve never removed the intake manifold but found these links about the EGR and Throttle Plate cleaning very helpful.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...my-fix-cleaned-egr-intake-throttle-valve.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g.../210810-my-egr-throttle-plate-experience.html


----------



## KingWarren2 (Dec 2, 2017)

You'll definitely need to clean the throttle plate but it will stilll accumulate with gunk and kinda pointless unless you clean the entire manifold and delete the PCV and EGR.

Honestly they are engine killers, I deleted both of mine and the car runs greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

charleygee said:


> Hello all....
> 
> Just returned from the dealer and got a new intake manifold installed on my 2015 Cruze Diesel....Diagnosed with CEL and bad EGR clogged up.
> 
> ...


First mistake "dealer". You either need to find a good, and honest mechanic or DIY.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

getting ready to pull my intake to clean it. Didn't think of the intercooler.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

@Tomko can you move into subforum?


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

boraz said:


> @Tomko can you move into subforum?


not sure how to move this to subforum, I barely figured out how to create the post in the first place


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

K-rail said:


> not sure how to move this to subforum, I barely figured out how to create the post in the first place


thats why im asking the mods to do it


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

KingWarren2 said:


> You'll definitely need to clean the throttle plate but it will stilll accumulate with gunk and kinda pointless unless you clean the entire manifold and delete the PCV and EGR.
> 
> Honestly they are engine killers, I deleted both of mine and the car runs greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!


but can it pass a smog test?


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

Attempting to remove the intake manifold. It almost seems to be an impossible task. The pcv oil separator has two screws that are almost impossible to get at but according to the service guide I need to use a "rotary cutting tool" to grind a slot in two of the screws to use a screwdriver to remove them. And the part is not available, much like the DPF!!!
I think I did get the last remaining DPF in the country. (other than the ones dealers were keeping for their own customers)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> @Tomko can you move into subforum?


Done.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

K-rail said:


> Attempting to remove the intake manifold. It almost seems to be an impossible task. The pcv oil separator has two screws that are almost impossible to get at but according to the service guide I need to use a "rotary cutting tool" to grind a slot in two of the screws to use a screwdriver to remove them. And the part is not available, much like the DPF!!!
> I think I did get the last remaining DPF in the country. (other than the ones dealers were keeping for their own customers)


If you can get a socket around it, you should be able to lightly hammer that on and remove it - that's how I got the same-style bolt out of the PCV breather at the oil pan. Then I just replaced it with a regular bolt.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I’ve removed mine and cleaned it. It’s a project. You basically have to remove the timing belt, remove the fuel pressure thingy (I know, very technical) which needs the double nut trick, fuel rail, close to all the engine wiring harness and pcv system before unbolting from the head. Oh yea, and EGR (if applicable) and associated.

you can try and drive a socket onto the tamper free bolts, however I chose to cut the plastic line and coupled it back together with heater hose sleeve when I was finished

it’s a long weekend job to R&R, but I wa amazed how caked the intake manifold was.


----------

